# Introduction :)



## Egon (May 14, 2012)

My name is Egon. I am 24 years old and I live in Croatia. I train martial arts for seven years, and style I train in is Korean martial arts.

More exactly, I train ITF Taekwondo (2. dan grade) and Teuk Gong Moo Sool (1. dan grade).

I train in club Semper Fidelis from Croatia. Here is something about style being practiced in the club:

Taekwondo

We practice Taekwondo in traditional way, which means we do all 5 disciplines of tkd - sparring, tuls, self - defense, breaking, and special kicking. 

We didn't neglect sport aspect of Taekwondo, we compete and have many european and few world medals. Also, some of students from our club competes in kickboxing and we are planning to visit some mma competitions.

Teuk Gong Moo Sool 

TGMS is created in 1978 for needs of Korean presidential guard, and today it's used by Korean army and many more worldwide for close combat training. It's tehniques are extracted from Hapkido.. Seven students in our club practice TGMS.

We are open to and respect all martial arts.

This was shortly about club and me, I am looking forward for any question and discussion on the boards.​


----------



## 72ronin (May 14, 2012)

Hello Egon,
Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## sfs982000 (May 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 14, 2012)

Hello Egon, welcom to MT!  We've got a great group of knowledgeable KMA people here, and I look forward to your participation in discussions!


----------



## seasoned (May 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Egon. It sounds like a great club you belong to.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2012)

Welcome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yondanchris (May 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT! I'm sure you will enjoy the KMA section of the board!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  I think you will like it here.

How is the Teuk Gong Moo Sool different from Hapkido?


----------



## Egon (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for welcome 

(TEUK: Special GONG: Force MOO: Martial SOOL: Art or Techniques)

Tgms is created in 1978 for Korean presidential guard requirements. It was created by No Won Park (5th Airborne, R.O.K), who had degrees in number of Korean martial arts. Tgms tehniques are extracted from Hapkido, Taekwondo, Kung Fu, Judo and Kyuk too ki, it's blend of most effective tehniques from that arts by criteria of founder. Most of the tehniques was from Hapkido, (personal note: it's hard to know exactly, since there are many similar or same tehniques in all mentioned arts, but I believe Hapkido because No Won Park is Korean). 

There is great freedom in executing TGMS tehniques, and teachings may vary much from organisation to organisation; but in most of organisations there is still original idea, and that is "if it's effective it's good".

Hapkido is martial art which deals with all other aspects of martial art, not just effective fighting; hapkido have forms, number of tehniques which purpose isn't to fight, and many weapons which are out of use today, it's art with 5000+ tehniques (as I know) while in Tgms you deal with 30 to 50 tehniques which you drill infinitely.

Of course, it's hard to generalise, there is to many variations in practicing today so some Hapkido schools looks like Tgms and some Tgms schools invented forms and so on..

Our chief instructor of the International Department is Kim, Je-Wook (6th Dan). This International Department is located in Yong-In (Kyong-Gi Do). Chief Master Kim, Je-Wook is also head of Daehan Moosoolwon (The Korea Martial Art Academy).  Mentor of our club is master Peter Sanders which is very well known Kma's representative and Hapkido tehnical director for Europe..

Here is litlle showcase of our club and organisation we belong to 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu1PtEFmZAQ&feature=relmfu I am defending here..this is after one year of not practicing Tgms so I am stiff a bit.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEdTxLd9UIc&feature=relmfu  Tgms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKb7C9Tb2DM&feature=relmfu This two great guys from Hungary fo Taekwondo and in the end Tgms


----------

